# Necesito Diagrama TV Goldstar modelo CN-20A30



## maldo7 (Jun 2, 2007)

Por favor, le agradezco al colega que tenga y me pueda facilitar el diagrama del TV Goldstar, modelo CN-20A30, se lo agradecería muchisimo.

Guillermo Maldonado
Barranquilla-Colombia


----------



## Juan Miranda (Jun 18, 2007)

Trate de enviartelo, pero por el foro solo se pueden enviar archivos de máximo 150kB. Enviame tu correo y te lo envio por ese medio


----------



## Juan Miranda (Jun 18, 2007)

Puedes ingresar a la pagina http://www.bushers.com/planos2.htm y lo descargas en formato pdf


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Ago 7, 2009)

Saludos!
Por mi parte estoy buscando el diagrama de televisor Goldstar CMR4220 /NF-OPX.

Agradecería enormemente, ya que desde hace algun tiempo lo he estado buscando y no lo encuentro.

Minimo requiero la etapa de alimentación (fuente), ya que tengo un resistor quemado y desconozco su valor. la imagen está reducida al 60% aprox. Todo lo anterior fue resultado de operar el televisor con tension de entrada de 40 voltios AC. -En principio se daño el yugo(bobina deflectora, se quemó) luego resulto esta resistencia dañada y todo un Show.

Busque en la página que Juan Miranda sugirió y no conseguí encontrarlo. Gracias!


----------

